# Bmw 101



## tripberger (Sep 19, 2010)

I just picked up a 320i for my wife and asked about BMW 101 and they acted like no one does that and they would have to check on it. Does anyone know when I can find some info on signing up for this? I did PDC on my 2011 M3 a few years ago and loved it and soooooo want to do it again.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what "BMW 101" is but this link will get you to where you can book schools at the BMW Performance Center:

http://www.bmwusa.com/performancecenter#bookclass

Jim


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

Its time for a 'refresher course' for your Sales Advisor.

BMW101 is the same as PCD, but without the actual delivery.

Luckily, our dealer here in Charlotte knew all about it. I was considering PCD, and he wanted to get a car off of his lot - so he suggested BMW101 instead. Worked out well for both of us.

I would go back and ask him to do some more research.

It's a shame that some salespeople are so uninformed about the product/service that they sell.


----------



## tripberger (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is what I got from my store when I asked about BMW 101, I'm not happy with this response at all. Does this make sense to anyone?


Hi Tony,

I hope all is great with your new BMW!

I wanted to get back with you on the BMW 101 Experience. I saw your comment on the survey. I actually know a lot about BMW 101 because I have used it for Goodwill – so I was a bit surprised when you thought that it could be offered to everyone. I didn’t want to get into the fine details when you were signing up the for the new car.

It can only being for “goodwill” and it can’t be offered to a customer in lieu of actually taking delivery at the Performance Center.

I wanted to see if there was a way we could maybe bend the rules for you but we can’t. A large application form has to be filled in and there must be documentation of “Reason for Goodwill” –


BMW Performance Center BMW 101 Experience
Before completing the BMW 101 Experience Request Form below, please read the following terms and conditions:
The BMW 101 Experience is an alternative goodwill option that can be used to handle a customer issue under the Non-Repair Related Goodwill section of the BMW Self-Authorization Program (SIB 01 07 03).
The BMW 101 Experience cannot be offered to a customer in lieu of taking actual delivery of a vehicle at the BMW Performance Center and is not available to BMW Center Personnel.
Vehicles that are older than 60 months or have more than 60,000 miles are not eligible.
Each dealer may only submit a total of 10 requests in a calendar year under this program. Additional submissions require field authorization.
Please note the following while completing the form:
The owner’s first and last name must match the owner name listed in the retail delivery report for that vehicle.
In the "Reason for Goodwill" section of the form, explain the issue that requires using the BMW 101 Experience for your customer. This field must be completed or the request will not be processed.
Upon approving and processing the request for your customer to participate in the experience:
Both you and your customer will receive an email offering the experience which is valid for 1 year from the date of issue.
The customer will receive instructions in that email regarding how to contact us and schedule their experience. Dates cannot be requested or reserved when submitting the initial request.

Sorry I didn’t get back sooner - let me know if you have any questions.
Thanks,
XXX


----------



## Chalky White (Dec 15, 2005)

I can't argue with what you posted above, but when I bought my X3, the sales guy readily offered BMW 101 in lieu of PCD because he said that scheduling PCD can be difficult.


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

So, If I read his email to you correctly: "We can do this for special people, you're not special"...

As with Chalky White, my dealer suggested BMW101 rather than PCD because he wanted to move a car off the lot rather than make a special order.

I believe that I would have to ask him under what conditions they would offer their slots into BMW101 to someone else, and why they are not offering one to you.


----------

